
The many Shapley values for model explanation - sel1
https://arxiv.org/abs/1908.08474
======
rficcaglia
> This is the crux of the matter: In taking the model seriously (even
> "literally"), BS evaluates it on points in feature space that may never
> occur in practice, and may not even be realizable.

Is it April 1?

